# Advise please



## Gcr (Oct 20, 2022)

I started back on self administered TRT 9 weeks ago after the VA declined to help me. My total was mid normal but free was low. I'm 63 not new to training or juice but would like advise on my upcoming blood test with the VA. I started at 125 T-cyp a week but recently bumped up to 200mg. I'm scheduled for my annual physical with the VA in November and asked them to include total and free test as well as estradiol in my blood test in the second week of November. My question is would it be better to test at 200mg or drop back to 125mg for the test. Test will be 4 days after shot. I had to tell my doctor I was self administering because she wanted to know who my provider was. I will probably get the 3rd degree when I go in for my physical but that's okay. Just seeking advise on which dose I should test at to determine my ideal dosage for TRT.


----------



## Koalocelot (Oct 20, 2022)

Most doctors are going to be happier with the levels they see at 125 vs 200. But if you want to see an accurate depiction of what's actually going on in your body you need to stick to your dose. You're self administering so its not like they can pull your prescription


----------



## Gcr (Oct 20, 2022)

Koalocelot said:


> Most doctors are going to be happier with the levels they see at 125 vs 200. But if you want to see an accurate depiction of what's actually going on in your body you need to stick to your dose. You're self administering so its not like they can pull your prescription


Exactly, my goal is as you stated. Thanks


----------



## eazy (Oct 20, 2022)

Gcr said:


> asked them to include total and free test as well as estradiol in my blood test


why would you put them in your business? 


I can't give YOU advice. I won't suffer the consequences of said advice.

If it were me I would test at 125mg. 200mg will be way out of range. Don't want that in my medical history.

I would also get my own labs at 200mg to see where I'm really at. PSA, crit, lipids, etc...


----------



## Gcr (Oct 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> why would you put them in your business?
> 
> 
> I can't give YOU advice. I won't suffer the consequences of said advice.
> ...


They are my only means of getting my T levels and estradiol tested. I live on a fixed income. I do understand your point and appreciate your advice. My upcoming test will be a complete workup including all you mentioned. Thanks


----------



## eazy (Oct 20, 2022)

Gcr said:


> They are my only means of getting my T levels and estradiol tested. I live on a fixed income. I do understand your point and appreciate your advice. My upcoming test will be a complete workup including all you mentioned. Thanks



I don't know what state (nanny state) you are in a full workup is $100




best of luck at your appt.


----------



## Gcr (Oct 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> I don't know what state (nanny state) you are in a full workup is $100
> 
> View attachment 30660
> 
> ...


Wyoming only Labcorp here. They are priced a bit higher from what I have researched.


----------



## eazy (Oct 20, 2022)

Gcr said:


> Wyoming only Labcorp here. They are priced a bit higher from what I have researched.



don't be specific but are you near the border to get to Collins, CO 80525?









						BodyBuilder Blood Test - HRT Blood Test - Bioidentical Hormone Testing - Blood Test For BodyBuilders
					

Are you a bodybuilder looking for a fast blood test prescription? Order your bioidentical hormone test online today from Americas #1 choice - Private MD Labs. Over 4000 labs near you.




					www.privatemdlabs.com
				




they fulfill for both labcorp and quest. use code RHINO for 15% off


----------



## Gcr (Oct 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> don't be specific but are you near the border to get to Collins, CO 80525?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm further north


----------



## buck (Oct 20, 2022)

If my health was my main objective i would get the test where i planned to run my TRT so i knew where i actually stood. Don't see a down side from the Dr seeing the numbers as you have already told the, you are self administering and that could already be in your file.


----------



## Gcr (Oct 20, 2022)

buck said:


> If my health was my main objective i would get the test where i planned to run my TRT so i knew where i actually stood. Don't see a down side from the Dr seeing the numbers as you have already told the, you are self administering and that could already be in your file.


Yes I want to determine what dose will have me in the upper normal or even just a little higher than normal. I need to see if my free T has gone up. So far I can't say I feel any better or different. Maybe my Test is bunk I will know when I get tested. I'm not really concerned what she puts in my file. I have tested low free T three times already and no  help from her. Thanks my brother for your input.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 20, 2022)

Gcr said:


> I started back on self administered TRT 9 weeks ago after the VA declined to help me. My total was mid normal but free was low. I'm 63 not new to training or juice but would like advise on my upcoming blood test with the VA. I started at 125 T-cyp a week but recently bumped up to 200mg. I'm scheduled for my annual physical with the VA in November and asked them to include total and free test as well as estradiol in my blood test in the second week of November. My question is would it be better to test at 200mg or drop back to 125mg for the test. Test will be 4 days after shot. I had to tell my doctor I was self administering because she wanted to know who my provider was. I will probably get the 3rd degree when I go in for my physical but that's okay. Just seeking advise on which dose I should test at to determine my ideal dosage for TRT.


First off Thank
You for your service.. 
my family thanks you. 
Freedom ain’t free.

Now.
So if I read it right the VA dr is not prescribing the test but she is going to do the blood work..

You have another dr or a trt clinic supplying..
If the BA Dr is inly
Doing blood work who gives a fuck if your test levels are high.

Your other dr is still going to provide it to you..

Does the other dr that perscribes to you do bloods.

Anyway.. 125 mg a week is normal trt.

200 is a great amount and will put you at the max threshold at least for insurance to keep paying..

Now 300 is we’re you want to be at.
That’s where I am through my urologist.

At 63 I say as long as you can keep your blood lipids and you BP in check shoot for the 200+ mark..

You have to know how to beat the test.
If it was me and it was
I would stop all the test 7-10 days out  10 being better then go get blood work.
You won’t be crashes jut you will be low..
This is orovuding that this is your first blood test since you started.

They will prescribe more and then check again.

I have a legit dr and it took me almost a year or more to get to 300mg a week.
I have been on it for over a decade..
Shit 
At 63 you could be feeling 43 at 399mg a week.
This is just my opinion.. so don’t do anything I am suggesting.


----------



## Gcr (Oct 21, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> First off Thank
> You for your service..
> my family thanks you.
> Freedom ain’t free.
> ...


Thanks for your input. Question on blood pressure. Does Test on it's own raise BP or is it just from the aromatisation and fluid retention?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 21, 2022)

Gcr said:


> Thanks for your input. Question on blood pressure. Does Test on it's own raise BP or is it just from the aromatisation and fluid retention?


Not really sure.. 
I would be guessing if I told you a answer..
But I asked a lot of other questions me this is the only one you asked for a reason .


----------



## GreatGunz (Oct 21, 2022)

*My total test is around 1500 on 200 mg of test c…….with cloud 2x per week my free is 28*


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 21, 2022)

eazy said:


> I don't know what state (nanny state) you are in a full workup is $100
> 
> View attachment 30660
> 
> ...


Dump the useless lipid panel and it's in the $60's with the monthly discount code.


----------



## eazy (Oct 21, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> Dump the useless lipid panel and it's in the $60's with the monthly discount code.


why is lipid useless?


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 21, 2022)

First nitpick, you're not on TRT, you're just taking test. Nothing wrong with that, but there's a difference. Don't rely on your VA doc to do your bloods for shit like this, won't end well and you don't need those notes added to your file. Whenever you go solo and a doc asks who does my TRT I tell them the name of an online TRT clinic, that stops them right there. 

You can get all the labs you need for around $60, it's not like at that dose you need to do them all the time, just need to check in once in a while. May want to add a PSA once a year.


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 21, 2022)

eazy said:


> why is lipid useless?


Lipid's aren't, but standard lipid panels are. They don't give you real numbers, they give you calculated ones, and when people are on either low carb diets, or drug induced cholesterol changes we break the rules and assumptions that those calculations are relying on (Friedwald Equation). 

And NMR LipoProfile does direct measurements so it's not screwed up by that, and it also gives you particle type and breakdown, it's also not influenced by whether you're fasting or not, or possibly worked out prior, which is required for making informed decisions on your cholesterol. Especially the inclusion of sdLDL, which is the one that likes to plaque up on people, and you don't get that one at all with a standard panel. You just get a (calculated) total LDL.


----------



## eazy (Oct 21, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> Lipid's aren't, but standard lipid panels are. They don't give you real numbers, they give you calculated ones, and when people are on either low carb diets, or drug induced cholesterol changes we break the rules and assumptions that those calculations are relying on (Friedwald Equation).
> 
> And NMR LipoProfile does direct measurements so it's not screwed up by that, and it also gives you particle type and breakdown, it's also not influenced by whether you're fasting or not, or possibly worked out prior, which is required for making informed decisions on your cholesterol. Especially the inclusion of sdLDL, which is the one that likes to plaque up on people, and you don't get that one at all with a standard panel. You just get a (calculated) total LDL.



I get it now. I wasted money when I was getting the LDL PARTICLE NUMBER —NMR Lipoprofile anyway.

Thanks I'll keep that in mind going forward.


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 21, 2022)

eazy said:


> I get it now. I wasted money when I was getting the LDL PARTICLE NUMBER —NMR Lipoprofile anyway.
> 
> Thanks I'll keep that in mind going forward.
> 
> View attachment 30791


No, if you got all the particle numbers and subfractions you're good! CardioIQ is just the Quest version of the NMR, as far as I know it's the exact same thing. That first one you posted just said Lipid, that's fucking insane, I'm gonna have to look at that. Typically, that test is $75-$100 by itself.

That's on PrivateMD right? Can't find it and can't search by the req# Was it under Male Hormone or BodyBuilding?


----------



## eazy (Oct 21, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> No, if you got all the particle numbers and subfractions you're good! CardioIQ is just the Quest version of the NMR, as far as I know it's the exact same thing. That first one you posted just said Lipid, that's fucking insane, I'm gonna have to look at that. Typically, that test is $75-$100 by itself.
> 
> That's on PrivateMD right? Can't find it and can't search by the req# Was it under Male Hormone or BodyBuilding?


I apologize. I didn't phrase that well.

In the picture I got the panel with the lipids on 8/16 for $101.14

I wanted more info so I went back on 9/11 and got the cardio IQ for $164.04

I was saying I learned from you today to stop getting the basic lipids and only get the cardio IQ going forward.


----------



## lfod14 (Oct 21, 2022)

eazy said:


> I apologize. I didn't phrase that well.
> 
> In the picture I got the panel with the lipids on 8/16 for $101.14
> 
> ...


Ahhh gotcha! Not a prob.


----------

